# poulan pro BVM200VS help



## mrbb (Sep 30, 2014)

OK so I have a poulan pro BVM200VS leaf blower
it started running funny and then I noticed why
the head bolts came loose and it was falling off??

I snugged them up and she ran great then started dying!

OK so dug a little deeper
low compression!
OK so decided to pull the head and have a looks
well, when I lifted the head the connectiong rod came off the shaft(its a splined shaft)
the ring on the piston is completely frozen to the piston, THUS I gather why low pressure
I want to play with this and try to fix it(already bought a new blower)
what I think it neds is just a new ring, cylinder looks fine and piston too(well it cleaned up and looks good)
BUT My question is, when the cnnecting rod came off, I didn';t see how or where it was on the shaft
is theer any way to tell where on the shaft it has to go back on
like top dead center or??
any help would be apprciated
as I can find No marks or anything
again, Thanks and look forward to what ever info you can offer me


----------

